
Show HN: iLend – Keep track of the things you lend and borrow - lukaszmtw
https://ilendapp.com/
======
baddox
Great idea and execution! However, I fear this may lead me to be less likely
to lend things by making me more contemplative on the odds of me getting the
things back in good condition or at all, and I wonder if this may actually be
worse for me and my friend group. I’m sure I’ve loaned several books and never
had them returned, but is this really that bad, especially given that I can’t
remember any specifics items or lendees?

~~~
lukaszmtw
It just helps you keep track of all the things. I personally lent so many
things that it helps me track who has what. ;)

